# Hitachi Wj200 issues



## Plum Creek (Nov 18, 2014)

I have had a sj200-022sf installed on my Birmingham mill for over a year and have had no problems with it. 
I Recently temporarily switched it over to the lathe I am working on, for a few test passes. The motors are the same HP so I didn't change any parameters. It tripped twice on startup at high speed but reset and worked normally. It seems unlikely that I will need to spin a 14 inch chuck more than 700 rpm, so the trip didn't cause great concern. I reinstalled the unit on the mill and ran it a couple times then attempted to recode for reverse operation, (F004) if I remember correctly. The run annunciator is lit and the run led illuminates when run is pressed, but no power to the motor. Any ideas? I would try a default if the manual had a procedure for it. 
thanks h


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmmm. I remember mine doing that sane thing at one point. I don't have the manual in front of me. There are so many things with those. Do you get any noise or attempt to start? Are you running off the front panel of the vfd? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 18, 2014)

Did it run just won't run in reverse on the mill or did it not run at all?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 19, 2014)

Is the VFD set for keypad operation?  Also on the lathe, you might need to set the Startup Boost a bit high higher

Here is the WJ200 reset procedure;


----------



## Plum Creek (Nov 19, 2014)

Jonesturf, Thanks for the reply. It makes no noise, and will not run in either direction. I guess I should have just reversed the wires but I need to be able to change directions when switching between hi and low on the mill. Didn't get any fried electronics smell or anything so I am thinking that it tripped open. The last trip code was a 4.3 (acceleration) if I remember correctly. That may have happened on the lathe though.

JimDawson, Thanks for the input. It is/was operating off of the keypad. I will check the current when I get back out there, I think I had it set at 8.5. And thanks for the Default procedure, It has much greater detail than my handbook.
h


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 19, 2014)

Here is a link to the manual I have.  It seems to have some better instructions in it than the other manual.

http://www.clrwtr.com/PDF/Hitachi/Hitachi-WJ200-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 19, 2014)

I would start at 2-29 in the manual (or a little before) and work your way through. Probably something silly. Also make sure b031 is unlocked. That's the software lock and can keep you from certain settings.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Plum Creek (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks, I performed a b084 code 03 reset, got the flashing lights and fault codes are gone. Started through the setup "editing parameters" but could not bring up code a082, (motor voltage). I will check your reference to b031 software lock next. Hopefully its just a two parameter input or there is some reference to it in the manual.
h
Went all the way through the initialization, nothing. Guess its time I got started on that RPC.


----------



## mksj (Nov 21, 2014)

Acceleration and deceleration parameters, as well as torque parameters are very different between a lathe and a mill because of the mass/momentum involved. With a lathe you would need to specify longer time frames for acceleration/deceleration and adjust other (torque/overload) parameters. In deceleration on a lathe it is common to get an over voltage error due to regenerative energy feedback. This requires the use of an external resistor and parameter adjustments. 

Are you using the keypad control on the VFD or is it wired to a separate terminal block controls? Check the input source for the controls and speed adjustments, and set them to the the source for controlling the input. A001, A002, A076. On B037 function display restriction, change to 00 (full display), you may be locked out from changing certain parameters via the keyboard otherwise. You can also operate the VFD through the software, but when you do this, it deactivates keypad controls from the VFD except stop (check A002). Mine did not reset back to my programmed source and the VFD would not work until I changed the command control source. It is also helpful to save or print the command set once it is working again. 

Ideally, I would load down the VFD software, go through the parameters and then test the VFD to see the effect of the parameter change. I have put together a parameter and software programming file for the WJ200, please see attached. You might also download your VFD parameters and post if you can not get it operational. If the VFD keyboard is not responsive, you might try operation via the program terminals.

A starting point.
Mark


----------



## Plum Creek (Nov 24, 2014)

Mksj, Thanks for the link. I will take a look at that after the holidays.


----------



## Jonesturf (Nov 25, 2014)

Search my name and Hitachi on Practical Machinist. I had a similar problem and a Hitachi tech jumped right on and helped me out. Maybe you could message him or just call their support line. They are pretty good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Plum Creek (Nov 25, 2014)

Jonesturf said:


> Search my name and Hitachi on Practical Machinist. I had a similar problem and a Hitachi tech jumped right on and helped me out. Maybe you could message him or just call their support line. They are pretty good.
> 
> I called Hitachi yesterday and talked to Sam. We ran all the appropriate test and even though the results show that it is operating normally it has no output to the motor. He thinks something is fried inside. I know most electronic devices are divided into 3 groups, input, process and output. Since the unit appears to be operating normally I can assume that the problem will be in the output circuitry. In the old days I would have initially suspect a power transistor.
> Other than the leads Im not even sure I can identify the output section. I don't really have anything to loose at this point so I think I will dissemble it and look for heat residue. I will post what I find if anything.
> Thanks everyone for your assistance.


----------



## vettebob (Dec 6, 2014)

by any chance is the program led flashing when you try to run? If it is then you have a programming error and need to undo the error or do a factory reset b084 followed by b031 then re-enter all your settings one at a time making sure you don't end up with a flashing program led. Bob


----------



## Plum Creek (Dec 11, 2014)

vettebob

Well you may have something there.

I removed the unit to inspect for heat damaged components and reinstalled it and it's working fine now! 

I do remember the program light staying on at some point during the initial attempts to reset F004. At the time I thought I must have happened because I didn't wait for the spindle to stop. Its been too long now for me to accurately remember, but it certainly looks like operator error. 

Sam's analysis of a bad unit was based on incorrect information from me. I stated that there was no measurable output to the motor when the run lights were on. That was based on using a negative ground, I didn't think of checking for a positive ground reference until I reinstalled the unit. When I did I realized that it was functioning normally. I went through the initial prog pushed on the arrow and she fired right up. 

So THANKS everyone for the help, Im still not exactly sure what happened but I learned a lot in the process.


----------



## Jim Nunn (Dec 12, 2014)

Even though the Lathe and Mill have the same size motor the loads are considerably different.  The lathe is a high inertia load while the mill is a lower inertia load.  This is due to the mass and size of the different chucks.  The high inertia load of the lathe is much harder for the regulator in the drive to control and nearly impossible to control when you reverse direction as the inertia will generate voltage back into the drive which it cannot handle.  This is most likely the reason for the tripping of the drive. only two ways to try to control this, one is to increase the decell and accell of the drive. the other is to add a dynamic brake resister and turn on the dynamic breaking on.  You don't have to spend  a lot of money on the breaking resistor.  Hass uses electric stove heating elements as dynamic breaking resisters it's not pretty but works real good.  Just make sure the resistance of the heating element is no lower than what is recommended by the drive manufacture and the resistance should be within 10 to 15% of what is recommended.

As far as the erratic behavior of the drives programming. The first thing to do is to reset the drive to the factory defaults and reprogram the drive.  you also need to check the wiring and installation.  proper grounding of the system is very important. you must run a ground wire from the motors ground point in the connection box to the ground on the drive. this allows the drive to control the common mode currents in the system.  conduit pipe, and the machine frame do not count as a good ground.  There must be a ground wire from the drives ground to the electrical ground in your wiring.  if you do not have a grounded wiring system you will always have issues with electrical noise and the drive could give you intermittent trips and perhaps fail.  lastly if you are running on 115 single phase power and the motor is relatively large and the shop wiring is relatively small (15 amp) the voltage feeding the drive may be dropping when you start the drive with a high inertia load this would also be true in a 3 phase system.

Jim Nunn


----------



## Plum Creek (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Jim I appreciate your input.
I think I will leave the VFD on the mill and not switch it between the two machines, that should take care of most of the issue. I hadn't planned on using the VFD on the lathe at all but haven't started on building a RPC and wanted to test run the lathe.  I have several other 3ph consumers so I need to get going on that project.
The motors are not large (3hp) and the service is dedicated, 20A, 220v  10/3+G,  so it should be sufficient. I will install another ground wire, as you suggested, between the VFD ground and the motor case.


----------



## vettebob (Dec 13, 2014)

Your WJ200 will give the fault code of why it tripped. There is 2 pages of them in your book. With that it will be easy to solve your problem. Also did you run auto tune? Did you set the number of poles on your motor? The drive should not trip when going from forward to reverse as it automatically montors rpm and does not switch until it's safe to do so. You may have braking enabled and may be tripping on an over voltage as stated by one of the other members.  Bob


----------



## Plum Creek (Mar 12, 2015)

Hummph back to the same problem.
I used the mill for one operation with multiple on and off cycles and it worked fine. I tried to use it last week and it presented the same symptoms. It was depowered for two weeks while I installed an RPC for the lathe.
I did not make any program changes during the prior use or before the first attempted start last week. 
The program light is not on. run annunciator is lit and the run led illuminates when run is pressed but the motor doesn't turn or make any noise. (except as noted below) 
I use the keypad for control. 
I reset factory defaults,  and re initialized the basic startup procedure from the manual, with no change in the results.
I don't have a laptop but printed the material referenced in Mksj's response for additional information. Referencing that information I changed the a044 setting from oo(constant torque) to 03 (sensorless vector).
Now it starts turns very slowly, maybe 10rpm but doesn't respond to the incr /decr arrows on the keypad. Obviously speed control is the constant issue here.
My preference is to have the mill run at a constant speed and mechanically change the speed. 
How do I do that?


----------



## ironmonger (Mar 12, 2015)

Just a thought, earlier in the thread you mentioned using the forward/reverse switch on the mill... Is the Hitachi rated for interruption of the motor side? Many VFD's become very unhappy when the load is disconnected while the are powered up.

paul


----------



## Plum Creek (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Paul
Thanks for the reply. 
My wording was rather ambiguous in the original post. There are no devices between the vfd and the motor.. I use the programmable input at F004 to accomplish reversing.  

Howard


----------



## mksj (Mar 13, 2015)

When it is running slowly, what does the vfd display show as hz? If it is 60 hz, then it sounds like a vfd function problem. If you reset the vfd, then you should be able to run the vfd from it's panel. A bit difficult without knowing the wiring connections and programming.


----------



## Jim Nunn (Mar 26, 2015)

You indicated that you removed the drive to inspect it and when re-installed it and it worked. I am assuming that the drive did not fault out when it stopped working.  First check the motor leads for a loose lead or an open lead. the problem could be that the motor is single phasing which means that one of the motor leads is open.  if the machine is an older machine Pre 1970 with the original wire replace the motor leads.  If the motor is single phasing you should be able to give the motor pulley a spin and the motor will start running.  if it does start when you do this you defiantly have a motor lead issue. tighten all lead screws replace wires if necessary, open the motor conduit box and replace the wire nuts and re-tape everything.  any device between the drive and the motor such as a terminal block, fuse block, contactor, speed switch should be checked or removed.  Third law of VFD installations is there shall be nothing connected between the motor and the drive except wire.

If you are getting fault codes please feel free to forward them by private mail through the forum to me.

Jim Nunn


----------



## Plum Creek (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry about the delay in posting. 

mksj, when its turning slowly it reads 0. 
The wiring is as basic as it can get.  
L1 and L2 are 120v each, measure 240 between the two, plus a ground via 10/3 to the vfd  T1 and N inputs. The ground attaches to the vfd case at the same point the motor lead ground attaches.
3 leads from the vfd terminal to the motor (plus a ground). No other devices or input wiring. 

Jim, No it isn't setting any codes.  The machine is a 1995 but I will check for an open in the motor wires, that would make the most sense. If not I will change out the wiring. I will also give it a spin by hand just in case...
Thank you both for the assistance.
Howard


----------



## Plum Creek (Sep 6, 2015)

Im posting this as a follow-up in case someone else has the same issue.  

The problem turned out to be incorrect data in F001. For some reason after "restoring factory defaults" F001 defaults to .60 instead of 60.00 Hz.  The initializing steps outlined in the Hitachi manual do not include the last step of resetting F001, which is obviously required. 
As a side note, in my application, foo1 reverts back to .60 if power is removed for a period of 24 hours or more. I suspect that it relates to unlocking B031 0r B037. I will test that theory and update my findings.


----------



## mksj (Sep 6, 2015)

If I recall, this is set by the VFD if you are using an external speed pot and controls. It may be required to be set if you are setting the speed via the control panel (but I have not tried this). The 0.60 may be the minimum frequency, it is possible one of the other commands changes such as Aoo4. When I ran the automatic motor tune it reset some of the commands and I had reprogram the parameters to get mine to work. A number of people have had issues seeing all the commands on the display, i.e. change B037 to 00 and Bo31 to 10, but it should not change any of the other commands. Who knows, but thank you for posting a follow-up.


----------

